# Config whell mouse

## dcro

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

With this configuration in xf86config, my mouse look like creasy. I have to use "PS/2" to control my mouse but I can't use the whell.

----------

## karl11

Very weird....a couple of suggestions I hope help. 

Change IMPS/2 to imps/2

also, if you can use your mouse on usb, then plug it in on usb...usually comes up as /dev/input/mouse0

However, that configuration (with the exception of the imps case) is exactly what I'm running with a Wheel Mouse. I am running it on USB, but that configuration worked on ps/2 also.

Karl

----------

## pilla

Option "Buttons" "5"

 *dcro wrote:*   

> # Identifier and driver
> 
>     Identifier	"Mouse1"
> 
>     Driver	"mouse"
> ...

 

----------

## dcro

I tried Option "Buttons" "5" without succes.

----------

## Ranma

I'm pretty sure you have a PS/2 mouse since you have /dev/psaux, if you had a USB mouse that wouldn't work...you might want to use just PS/2 instead of IMPS/2...maybe that'll help, I'm not so sure because I'm fairly new to Linux  :Smile:   But try it.

----------

## Larde

Sometimes disabling gpm will solve this exact problem...

(Means: using IMPS/2 will work without crazy mouse)

Hth,

Larde

----------

## pilla

I think so. My Suggestion (c) is to disable GPM, use imps/2 and Buttons 5.

 *Larde wrote:*   

> Sometimes disabling gpm will solve this exact problem...
> 
> (Means: using IMPS/2 will work without crazy mouse)
> 
> Hth,
> ...

 

----------

